

Twitter Bootstrap with themes, enhancements, and other goodies - willfarrell
http://ajkochanowicz.github.com/Kickstrap/

======
fredsters_s
Jesus this is ugly. The _whole_ point of Bootstrap is that it's super easy for
anyone to make a visually non-jarring website. Bootstrap effectively
democratises good design basics on the web. What this is doing is precisely
the opposite.

~~~
pacomerh
Yeah, it doesn't feel clean and solid. Appreciate the effort from the makers,
but the result is not appealing at all.

~~~
nembleton
Honestly, I think it's more of a color-scheme and element spacing problem than
a real failed twitter-bootstrap experience...

------
pbreit
I'm always intrigued by the concept but then I visit the site and want to have
nothing to do with it. Awful colors, fugly fonts, can't read some of the gray
type, weird space between "Using LESS" and "Examples", undisclosed Bootswap
usage, barely disclosed HTML5Boilerplate usage, unclear WrapBootstrap
relationship, etc.

~~~
adrianbravo
Don't forget the "Kickstrap Only" OLCG on the Scaffolding page. It misses the
point of Bootstrap's fluid nesting that does a much better demo of the same
functionality halfway down the page.

------
minikomi
May as well plug this here as well.. Drag / Drop form builder for bootstrap..
<http://bootstrap-forms.heroku.com>

~~~
alanmeaney
Thanks Adam - that's just lessened my form building pain considerably

~~~
minikomi
Great! The javascript is a bit rough but it puts the bits in the right place!

------
brandnewlow
Quick review:

The CS3 animations and the Chosen form input plugin look pretty slick. I don't
see the new icons being that big an upgrade over Glyphicons. The performance
stuff seems like stuff I'd rather set up on its own rather than as part of my
design framework.

These guys should provide instructions for "Kickstrap-izing" existing
bootstrap sites rather than just how to create a Kickstrap site from scratch.
Having already invested a bunch of time into getting a bootstrap site set up,
I'm more likely to cherry pick from this than use the whole thing.

~~~
brandnewlow
Also, an observation about marketing copy: The main headline for Kickstrap
describes it as Twitter bootstrap with "with themes, enhancements, and other
goodies."

This doesn't tell me how I benefit from using it over bootstrap or another
framework. I had to spend 15 minutes reading their site trying to figure that
out.

A better line might be "Twitter bootstrap with more icons, animations, and 5x
the page performance."

~~~
ovi256
I didn't see the 5x page performance claim, and I've looked for it. Care to
point me to it ?

------
pie
Looks like this uses themes from over here: <http://bootswatch.com/>

------
sbronstein
OLCG: "For example, you may want to split a div with a "span8" class into
three. However, 8 is not cleanly divisible by three."

Kickstrap has implemented One Line CSS Grid for this case which could just as
easily be handled by making the row fluid with three span4s. Or am I missing
something?

~~~
katabatic
Nope, you're not missing anything. row-fluid resets the grid, allowing you to
pretty much arbitrarily dice up your columns however you want.

------
zachrose
This would be a good time to introduce keerthana-bootstap:

<https://github.com/zachrose/keerthana-bootstap/>

It's the complete opposite, for people who want to learn how to make webpages.

~~~
pearkes
I think the JavaScript console is a pretty steep requirement for someone who
is learning how to change the color of text.

------
goldensaucer
Themes with Twitter Bootstrap are a double-edged sword. On one hand, the
themes add diversity to the visual design of bootstrap sites, which tend to
rely on the default styles. You can frequently spot a bootstrap site a mile
away because it features the black gradient header bar and Helvetica for the
body copy. On the other hand, themes provide more options for being lazy with
your site's look, as opposed to taking the time to tailor styles to your match
your product/brand/content. Bootstrap is supposed to help you get a decent
site up faster, but it shouldn't do all of the styling for you.

------
Smudge
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3794885>

I like the idea a lot. I'm not a fan of most of the themes, especially the one
being used for the site itself. But the classic Bootstrap theme is starting to
look quite plain (which is a good thing to be able to say about the web, mind
you), and I'd like to see a few other solid options emerge.

------
adamkochanowicz
Hi folks, thanks for all the comments and helpful criticisms. In order to best
respond to this, I've published a document answering many of your questions
for now.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4228989>

Thanks,

Adam Kochanowicz

------
treelovinhippie
Um, this is the exact same guy, repurposing his site and reposting it to HN.

All of these are his:

<https://wrapbootstrap.com/>
<http://ajkochanowicz.github.com/Kickstrap/themes.html>
<http://bootswatch.com/> <http://builtwithbootstrap.com/>

All the same themes. This shit hits HN every few weeks.

~~~
coderdude
WrapBootstrap guy here. Only WrapBootstrap is mine. Each of those are owned by
different people. In fact they're all members of HN.

~~~
treelovinhippie
Ah ok. But they all seem to offer the same themes

~~~
coderdude
I'll try to clear it up:

\- Kickstrap is a complete fork of Bootstrap that uses Bootswatch for its
themes

\- Bootswatch is CSS themes that are drop-in replacements for the default
Bootstrap styles

\- Built With Bootstrap is a gallery of sites using Bootstrap for their
designs

\- WrapBootstrap (my site) is a marketplace for Bootstrap-based templates

------
yagoogaly
The fact that they've included HTML5 Boilerplate is nice. I use them together
so frequently that I rolled my own solution not too long ago:
<https://github.com/brianchitester/hotplate>

~~~
SkyMarshal
Have you gotten the H5BP build script to work with Bootstrap? Last I tried it
would error and exit on some of the Bootstrap files.

------
anthonyb
Typo on the front page: "Javscript plugins"

